# what year is this bear kodiak special



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

I need some help figuring out the year of this bow. It belonged to my wifes relative that recently passed away. It looks to be in great condition. Also have a brand new box of old arrows and a few old wood ones. Thanks.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.stickbow.com/stickbow/Collector/beararchery/

It is before 65 because in 65 the year of manufacture was the first digit of the serial#. 

What does the coing look like?



> Yet another way to help determine the age of your bow is to look for a coin type medallion in the riser. Beginning in 1959, all Bear bows had a coin medallion of one type or another. The coin was copper in 1959, then changed to Aluminum in 1960-61, and Pewter in 1962. Brass coins were used in 1963-1970, and nickel-silver in 1971-72. The coins were all flush with the wood until 1972. Then in late 1972 it was raised above the surface of the bow. These raised medallions came in both gold and chrome covered plastic and are still used in todays Bear bows.
> 
> Note - Using the medallions for dating bows is not an absolute rule with Bear bows, as sometimes the plant would just throw medallions in a bin and the bow maker would reach in and grab medallions which may have been from a year or two earlier.


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

1959. Great year and highly collectible.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the information! Here is a picture of the coin medallion in the riser.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

here's the pic


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, the copper coin also tells us that it's definitely a 1959. Probably the most sought after Kodiak Special by collectors. The 62" length is a plus too. Congrats. :darkbeer:


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

That's great, I'm gald to know some history about it. One more thing, the bow looks to be in great condition, no scratches or marks, another relative said he only shot it a few times but when I was looking at limbs and I noticed these fine lines. Is this something to worry about?


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing to worry about at all. Almost all Bear bows of that vintage have some stress cracks. Those aren't bad at all and I'm very confident the bow is completely fine to shoot. I've owned and shot Bears that were literally 10 times that bad.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

Great! Thanks for all the info, appreciate all your help.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

KID VICIOUS said:


> 1959. Great year and highly collectible.


wow look at the price listed!!!? for 1959 that was alot to pay for a bow!
is the bow prices relative to what they are today? I am just surprised by that or was this a top line bow in 1959


----------



## KID VICIOUS (Jan 30, 2010)

This was their top of the line bow and it cost $10 more than the Kodiak of the same year.

$70 bucks was alot of money in '59 I'd wager.


----------

